# Bodhran Players



## Jobe

Recently Purchased a Bodhran, Irish Drum. Extremely fun and rather easy (not that I am an expert) to play.

What I am wondering is if there is any classical Bodhran, or perhaps Jazz Bodhran in existence? It's certainly not the sort of instrument suited conventionally to anything but Irish folk music, a mon avais, but I'm sure there are some eccentrics who've attempted to bestow it with a classical setting.

And if not... Watch out everyone.


----------



## GoneBaroque

Since the Bodhran is primarily a rhythm instrument, I am not aware of any classical music using one, but jazz should certainly work. Perhaps you could become the first Bodhran classical composer.

You might like to hear this by one of the greatest Scottish groups.






Rob


----------



## Art Rock

Evelyn Glennie has used about every percussion experiment one can imagine - check her repertoire, and if it is not there, good chance it does not exist.


----------

